# Choirs/musical groups in Dubai?



## mirdiffmaisie (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey all 
does anyone know of any good choirs or musical groups around Dubai?
i live in mirdiff but the only ones i can seem to find are way down in jumeriah and thats a bit of a treck from here!
also they seem to be full of older men/women (im still a spring chicken!)
anyone know of any closer/younger ones?!

cheers


----------

